# Some prices from a few shops



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, here's a few price examples, hope it helps

Super Cheap: typical Halford prices, found it to be expensive on food and drink but cheap on car stuff

SatNav - MIO $249
1ltr bottle of water $4.50
Cadbury Dairy Milk bar 55g $2.29


COLES:

2ltr orange cordial $1.69
Flora Margerine 500g $3.49
Kellogs Rice Bubbles (rice krispies) 300g $3.95
Coles Milk, whole 3ltr $3.59
Coles white bread (own brand) $1.09
600ml bottle of water $1.85
black plums $3.99 per kg
Large Oranges $2.95/kg
Mangoes $1.99 each
nectarines $2.99/kg


ALDI:

mayonnaise 520g $1.25
Milk 2ltr $2.49
Vanilla Icecream 2ltr $2.19
Plums 1kg $3.95
mushrooms large closed cup,500g $4.49
Apples 1.5kg $3.49
24 Cheese slices 500g $2.99
oranges 3kg $3.99
onions 1kg $1.49
Carrots 1kg $1.29
Nectarines 1kg $1.99
veg oil 2l $5.49
pears 1kg $ 2.99
red onions 1kg $2.99
passata 700ml $1.69
garlic 4 pack $0.99
biscuits choc hazelnut cookies 220g $2.19
teabags QB 100pack $1.19 (won't get this again as not strong)
white bread $1.09
hot dog roll 6 pack $1.99
chicken drumsticks (6 drumstick pack) $3.62
shower gel 1ltr $4.99
pasta spaghetti 500g $0.99
pack of 4 sweet corn cobs 500g $1.99
sliced ham 200g $3.99
thin sausages 1.8kg $6.99
laundry powder 1.5kg $5.99
pasta spirals 500g $0.99
lettuce $1.99 each
whole fresh chicken medium $6.65
dozen eggs,cage $2.29
pack of steak bulk (6 goodsize rumps) $16.20
can of tuna slices 125g $1.99
tomato ketchup squeezy $1.85
strawberry milkshake powder 400g $2.99
peanut butter smooth 37g $2.09
muffin bars 6pack $2.99
yoghurt FF childrens 12pk $5.49
Apricot marmalade 500g $1.39
toilet tissue 12pk $3.99

as we paid by card there was a 1% surcharge so my advise pay in cash


KMARTS:

childs wide brim sun hat $7.00
Girls swim shorts, size 8 (boardie shorts) £16.00
bikini set, size 8 $29.00
24pc plastic picnic set $12.00
Jackaroo BBq's from $349, vey nice
7 piece patio set (6 chairs with cushions and a large table) $399
lemonade cans (value brand) pk of 24 $8.00
cokeCola case 24 cans $15.99
Mens shorts from $20
a large bottle of sun tan lotion 1.5ltr $24.99


MARKET:

4 lots of cheeses250g for $10 (Edam, mild cheese etc), she then threw in 2 x 2pks of roast chicken slices 160g per pack for free.... bargain

1 kg sliced ham...(lots) $5.00

250ml Extra virgin olive oil $7.00

a bag of garlic approx 1kg $2.00
very small bunch of corriander is $2.00 (very expensive)

a large bag of Lychees $5.00


MCDONALDS

icecream sundae $3.99
applepie $2.25
Happy Meal $4.95
Ceaser Chicken wrap meal $8.95


KFC
A large 10pc variety bucket $30.95

Spice Shop (advised to go to Boondall as thats where all the asian shops are)

$4.99 mango pickle 400g Buy one Get one free
red lentils 1kg $3.99
yellow lentils 1kg $3.99
Turmeric powder 80g $4.99
Garam Masala 60g $4.99
Cumin Seeds 50g $4.99


will try to go to Bondall and get a realistic price on some of the asian foods but am thinking of getting my sister to send the dry spices over from uk as very cheap back home but will wait to see the other prices first

xx Satty


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Definitely check out the spice shops some more, the prices you quoted for things are much higher than SYD prices (Shock ... Horror ... Sydney is not the most expensive place in AU  ), I get 250g and 500g spices for the price you're paying. 

If you're ever in SYD check out Wigram Street in the suburb of Harris Park. Or in Melbourne, Dandenong.



I think your sis can send spices, just be sure to check with customs before you do that as they may confiscate it if it doesn't have the right paperwork. Also there are the postage costs. 



sattystevens said:


> Hi, here's a few price examples, hope it helps
> 
> Super Cheap: typical Halford prices, found it to be expensive on food and drink but cheap on car stuff
> 
> ...


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

I think the spices were expensive as there was only 1 shop in Strathpine so no competition. Will see what Boondalls like

xx


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ouch.. this looks almost insane ..
do me a favor satty, copy the post and paste it on cost of living figures..
Thanks for the elaborate list. I noticed, veggies are Twice India prices but rest is more or less the same, I buy mayo here, a 250 gms jar for about 1.6A$. Milk, if you pick the tetra pack one is about 1$, Cheese there is cheaper. Veggies though are becoming expensive by the day here. Fruits here are very expensive again, I buy a KG of apples for about 3$ in season time.

As for the spices.. I buy a box of 200 gms for about 1$ each (approx). So yeah thats is an eye opener. Lentils are about 1$-3$ here. depending on the quality, you can get the loose lentil for less thna dollar but i buy the packed branded ones. 

Thanks again for sharing.

Cheers
anj


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Ouch.. this looks almost insane ..
> do me a favor satty, copy the post and paste it on cost of living figures..
> Thanks for the elaborate list. I noticed, veggies are Twice India prices but rest is more or less the same, I buy mayo here, a 250 gms jar for about 1.6A$. Milk, if you pick the tetra pack one is about 1$, Cheese there is cheaper. Veggies though are becoming expensive by the day here. Fruits here are very expensive again, I buy a KG of apples for about 3$ in season time.
> 
> ...


Anj, I only wish I had packed some spices in my suitcase as it would have cost approx £1.99 for a large packet of masalas, I even had an email from customs saying it will be ok so long as I declared it and that it had to be pre-packed. Am seriously hoping Boondall is better as this is an asian community so more than likely the prices should reflect.

xx


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Thats Very Very expensive. I wonder how people afford such exorbitant prices. You get everything in India in at least 1/6 to 1/10 the price.

Does anything comes in "cents" these days in Australia :confused2:

Satty -
Can you try local farmer's market and butcher's shop and post prices from there. I am sure they will half of what you found in these BIG stores.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

mp India isnt cheap anymore.. I buy lentils for INR 100 a KG, Rice INR 90 a KG, Milk 40 a litre (Tetra Pack), Sugar INR 50 a KG. as for veggies, Tomatoe here is INR 30 a KG, I can go on and on. this time the veggies are highest. almost as much as we pay during summer time


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> Thats Very Very expensive. I wonder how people afford such exorbitant prices. You get everything in India in at least 1/6 to 1/10 the price.
> 
> Does anything comes in "cents" these days in Australia :confused2:
> 
> ...


I noticed Ginger costing $19 
Coriander Leaves big bunch: $3
Coriander Leaves small bunch:90 cents(So some things do come in cents 

Chicken - $8/kg
Chicken drumstick - $2/kg

These are some of the farmer market's prices. I didnt find much difference between them, infact I found milk to be cheaper in Woolworth than the farmer's market. So we have to shop a little bit before purchasing.


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> Thats Very Very expensive. I wonder how people afford such exorbitant prices. You get everything in India in at least 1/6 to 1/10 the price.
> 
> Does anything comes in "cents" these days in Australia :confused2:
> 
> ...


I will do. The prices for the spices were expensive as there are not that many asians in Redcliffe or Strahpine. In the next couple of day we will go to Boondall as being Indian I need my homemade curries.

We found the market to be cheap on the fruit, veg, cheeses and sliced ham/chicken. Still new to this as only been here a week so there may be reasonable shops around but still looking around
xx


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> mp India isnt cheap anymore.. I buy lentils for INR 100 a KG, Rice INR 90 a KG, Milk 40 a litre (Tetra Pack), Sugar INR 50 a KG. as for veggies, Tomatoe here is INR 30 a KG, I can go on and on. this time the veggies are highest. almost as much as we pay during summer time


anj, it depends where you buy. If you go to places like Foodworld, Reliance freshs, etc they'll definitely charge double than normal rates. From past 1 month i'm buying tomatos for 10kg and hybrid ones for Rs15 /kg. Rice - whenever I go I buy atleast 10 kg (5kg + 5kg free ).. so they come around Rs 45/kg for Basmati rice.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Besides for meat.... everything is overpriced.....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thats the price in Gurgaon my friend.. Tomatoes 25/KG.. Potatoes 19-22/KG


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

*incl spices in the baggage*

hi Satty , Anj 

in case we do bring packets of spices in our checked in baggage or even send them with a removals company along with shipping of personal effects - is it ok for customs & quarantine if we declare on the inventory list , the packs are as it is from the branded manufacturer and unopened. 

with your experience what else would have been better off to be shipped along costwise 

cheers


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

ozthedream said:


> hi Satty , Anj
> 
> in case we do bring packets of spices in our checked in baggage or even send them with a removals company along with shipping of personal effects - is it ok for customs & quarantine if we declare on the inventory list , the packs are as it is from the branded manufacturer and unopened.
> 
> ...





Hiya mate

MDH and Everest masalas are fine as long as you tick it on arrival card Or you will have to pay $220 for quarantine

GOOD LUCK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

get it with your luggage, dont send it through removals or unaccompanied baggage, might be a hassle at quarantine. 
just declare it when you arrive here. if they ask you, tell them you have spices etc, to the most they wont let you take them but in most cases if the packets are sealed they dont bother much, dont get papad, rice, lentils, pasta, noodles, milk products etc.

but you do get everything here, all masalas.. the indian shops are loaded with things you might not have seen back home.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> get it with your luggage, dont send it through removals or unaccompanied baggage, might be a hassle at quarantine.
> just declare it when you arrive here. if they ask you, tell them you have spices etc, to the most they wont let you take them but in most cases if the packets are sealed they dont bother much, dont get papad, rice, lentils, pasta, noodles, milk products etc.
> 
> but you do get everything here, all masalas.. the indian shops are loaded with things you might not have seen back home.




Totally agree with you…….


----------

